# Awww! Tegu Dreams.



## AP27 (Feb 2, 2012)

So Odin decided to sleep unburried tonight, and while I was looking at him peacefully snoozing he started to move and have little twitches in his sleep and started taking a few deep breaths like a dog might do in its sleep. He was dreaming  It was quite cute. Has anyone else seen their tegu do this?

...I wonder what tegus dream about?


----------



## Aardbark (Feb 2, 2012)

Ive seen Zilla wiggle and shift in her sleep and lick the air. Not sure if she was dreaming or trying to get more comfortable, but she was definitly fast asleep. I bet they dream about big juicy mice, or the perfect Hide to snuggle in.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol theyb dream about the best hide in the world with an abundant supply of mice and ground turkey oh and geting a perfect basking spot


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 2, 2012)

Funny story, sorta.. 

Sobek never sleeps above the substrate, but last night he slept right beside the door above all the mulch etc. I was surprised.


----------



## AP27 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah Odin usually never sleeps above his substrate either, so i was kind of surprised to see him all stretched out and not covered lol


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 2, 2012)

Maybe he's dreaming about having a pet human in a 6x4 tank, lol, That's so fascinating that tegus dream like dogs. I've never heard of a reptile doing that. The behavior of these lizards continually astounds me.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 2, 2012)

my tegu never sleeps when hes out but seeing him sleep reminds me of my savannah monitor dino i thought he was finally taming down but then i saw he was biting my jacket lol


----------



## larissalurid (Feb 19, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Maybe he's dreaming about having a pet human in a 6x4 tank, lol, That's so fascinating that tegus dream like dogs. I've never heard of a reptile doing that. The behavior of these lizards continually astounds me.



Yea it's adorable :3 I wouldn't see why they wouldn't have dreams though seeing as how intelligent they are. I've even seen my rats having dreams before, so tegus definitely would lol. That would be so cute to see what all our pets are dreaming about!


----------

